# Questions About Planted/my Setup



## Bearaids (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi, I've had my Piranha's Since late august, and these pictures of planted tanks are making me jealous. + The Aqueon filter is quiet. But that Splash when i don't have music playing on my headphones or a fan running drives me nuts lol. This is my current setup 4 RBP, 65G Tank. I realize its too small but i'd have nowhere to put a 90~ish tank at the moment. I'll change the location of the plants everyweek and a half or so. (it refreshes their "Territory") I really want to get a Can filter. That will work for this and for the tank i plan on moving too. I've heard you need 5x6 the filtration with a planted tank.
TLR - Help this noob please.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I have 4 6"ers in a 55

You are better off with no decorations or plants until you upgeade... no hiding or markers = no territory

If you keep moving it, it will just cause a new battle every time


----------

